# Meeting Retired ex-pats in Playa del Carmen



## BerDi (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi, my wife and myself both retired are new members and have been in Playa del Carmen Mexico for a month now, unfortunately we have both been sick and would now like to meet some new friends. Thank you.

Bernard and Diane.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Drive or take a cab to Paamul, about 15 minutes south toward Tulum. Tell the guard at the gate you are going to eat. The locals gather at the dive shop in the morning but the boat leaves at 8:00 AM. After that you can meet people in the restaurant, the pool or just on the beach. They are all from America and Canada.
As far as in town the beach bars are all local hangouts.

You might also check here http://www.playa.info/playa-del-carmen-forum/


----------



## cocobean (May 24, 2011)

Mom's Bar/ Restaurant on 30th & 4th and Manne's Bar/Restaurant on 4th between 10th & 15th are the local expat hangouts.


----------



## BerDi (Dec 28, 2015)

Cocobean

Thanks for that.

Bernard and Diane.


----------

